# Laterit – kennt das jemand?



## fermate (12. Juli 2013)

Ich überlege, ob ich düngen sollte. 
Das Wasser ist klar bis zum Boden. Grüne Algen sind kaum noch zu finden, sondern eher gelbbraune Reste. 
Die meisten Pflanzen entwickeln sich nicht weiter, manche wachsen sogar rückwärts. 
__ Wasserpest fängt an, weich zu werden, __ Hornblatt dagegen braun, __ Pfeilkraut ist dabei sich aufzulösen und die Seerose bekommt gelbe Blätter. 
Das __ Hechtkraut dagegen ist knackig grün und blüht. 
Düngekegel sind bestellt, aber noch nicht angekommen. 

Inzwischen hat mein Mann Laterit-Kugeln mitgebracht. 
„Pflanzengrün“, steht dabei, und „Langzeitwurzelversorgung für Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen“. 
Inhaltsstoffe sind nicht aufgeführt.
Nach etwas Recherche ist Laterit wohl eine eisenhaltige Bodenschicht aus extrem verwittertem / ausgewaschenem Gestein. 
Es soll, ähnlich wie Lehm, Nährstoffe speichern können. 
Aber zunächst ist da wohl nichts Leichtlösliches mehr drin – ausgewaschen eben. 
Benötigen Pflanzen denn schwerlösliche Mineralien und kommen sie überhaupt daran?

Kurz - taugen solche Kugeln zum Düngen? 
Oder ist das alles Kokolores und Geldmacherei? 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Laterit – kennt das jemand?*

Hi Maren,
Pflanzen sind schon in der Lage, ungelöste Spurenelemente im Substrat aufzunehmen, anderenfalls würden sie nur dort wachsen, wo es dauerhaft gelöste Spurenlemente im Wasser gibt (wie soll das gehen bei dauerhaftem Regen und entsprechender Auswaschung). Die Nährstoffe gelangen auf verschiedene Weise zur Pflanze. Aus diesem Gesichtspunkt sind solche Produkte also richtig bzw. gut.
Es macht sehr wahrscheinlich keinen großen Unterschied, die Pflanzen in Muttererde zu setzen, und diese mit Lehm (oder Sand) abzudecken. Damit sind solche Produkte obsolet.


----------



## fermate (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Laterit – kennt das jemand?*

Danke, jetzt sehe ich klarer.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Laterit – kennt das jemand?*

Hallo Maren

Ich kenne das aus der Aquaristik und es hat da als Substrat sehr gut funktioniert.
Das Besondere soll der hohe Eisengehalt sein.
Da es aus tropischen Ländern kommt, sehe ich das unter "ökologischen Gesichtspunkten" mittlerweile kritisch...

Aber wenn du es schon Zuhause hast - schaden wird es nicht.

Gruß, Knut


----------



## fermate (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Laterit – kennt das jemand?*

Hallo Knut,

ein paar Kugeln habe ich bereits versenkt.
Dennoch werde ich den Seerosen noch Düngekegel spendieren, und den Uferpflanzen auch.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Limnos (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Laterit – kennt das jemand?*

Hi

Falls das Problem deines Teichs Eisenmangel ist, bringt Lateritboden nur etwas in unmittelbarer Wurzelnähe. Wäre es wasserlöslich, wäre es aus den Lateritböden in den Regenzeiten längst in größere Tiefen gewaschen worden. Wurzeln können mit Citronensäure auch Stoffe lösen, die nicht wasserlöslich sind. Voraussetzung: enger Kontakt. Wenn du düngen willst, kannst Du genau so gut Blaukorn oder Düngestäbchen nehmen. Pflanzen holen sich schon das was sie brauchen, und einen Teichdünger, der allen Wasserpflanzen gerecht würde, gibt es eh nicht, da Pflanzen unterschiedlich aufnehmen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## fermate (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Laterit – kennt das jemand?*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

dummerweise weiß ich nicht, ob das Problem in meinem Teich Eisenmangel ist. 
Die Algen haben sich zum großen Teil verabschiedet und einen gelbbraunen Mulmbelag auf dem Boden hinterlassen. Das Zeug scheint aber nicht für höhere Pflanzen verfügbar zu sein, 
die meisten zeigen deutlich, dass ihnen irgendetwas fehlt.

Es ist fast immer das gleiche Bild: 
Altere Blätter werden vom Rand her gelb, dann wie vertrocknet braun und schließlich sterben sie ab. 
Neue Blätter starten wieder grün. 

__ Fieberklee - letzes Jahr gepflanzt - 
ältere Blätter werden gelb, dann vertrocknen sie von außen nach innen
 

Sumpfcalla - für jedes neue Blatt vergeht ein altes
 

Wasserreis von Wolfgang hat spät aber agil gestartet - 
jetzt Stagnation und Hebstgehabe bei den äußeren Blättern
 

Amerikanische Dotterblume (Caltha leptosepala) 
hat wie aus Verzweiflung schnell noch geblüht
 

__ Froschlöffel blüht ebenfalls - 
die braunen Punkte waren schon beim Einpflanzen vorhanden, aber jetzt setzt auch hier das Vertrocknen vom äußeren Rand ein
 


Anders ist es beim __ Pfeilkraut, da vergilbt das Blatt von innen her, 
die Knospe vom letzten Jahr hat es kaum über die Wasseroberfläche geschafft
    

Bei der Seerosen werden die jungen Blätter gar nicht mehr grün, sondern gehen vom Austriebs-Rot direkt in Gelb über
 

_________________________

Ok, alle Pflanzen am Uferrand und auch die Seerose kann ich mit Düngestäbchen oder - Kegeln versorgen, aber was mache ich Unterwasser?

Die Submersen mögen ja in meinem Teich auch nicht richtig wachsen: 
Die __ Wasserpest wird glasig hell und schiebt, vielleicht auf der Suche nach Nährstoffen, lange weiße Wurzeln in alle Richtungen,
das __ Hornblatt bleibt zwar fest, ist aber dunkelrötlichbraun.

Von beiden hatte ich ein paar Zweige in einen eingegrabenen Mötelkübel geworfen. 
Dieses winzige Wasserloch liegt im Schatten, Blätter und Tannenadeln fallen hinein, bei jedem Regen wird Erde eingespült. 
Das Wasser sieht fast schwarz aus, ist aber klar - hier wachsen die Unterwasserpflanzen und bleiben knackig grün. 
Braucht mein Teich womöglich Huminstoffe?

Im Garten würde ich solchen Kanidaten eine Ladung Kompost verpassen und eventuell auf Pflanzen ausweichen, denen der Boden behagt.
Aber im Teich? 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Limnos (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Laterit – kennt das jemand?*

Hi

Wenn ich den Bodengrund optisch richtig beurteile, dann ist er sehr nährstoffarm und wurzelunfreundlich. Solche Pflanzen findet man auch in der Natur nicht auf Kiesflächen, sondern in moorig-lehmigen Böden. Möglicherweise hast Du auch die vom Produzenten mitgegebene Teicherde entfernt und/oder ausgewaschen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## fermate (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Laterit – kennt das jemand?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

der Bodengrund besteht aus Sand mit wenig Lehm, und wahrscheinlich hast du recht, dass er zu nährstoffarm ist.
Die Erde der Produzenten habe ich bei jeweils einem Exemplar entfernt und bei den anderen drangelassen.  
Einen Unterschied im Wachstum sehe ich jetzt nicht. 
Es waren nur kleine Wurzelballen, die inzwischen sicher ausgelaugt sind.

Mehr Lehm und Schmodder würde den Pflanzen dann wohl helfen? 
Lehmig ist es hier überall, ich könnte z. B. die Gartenerde unter den Rasensoden nehmen. 
Oder Maulwurfshügelerde aus dem Rasen.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Laterit – kennt das jemand?*

Hallo Maren,
damit hilfst Du den Pflanzen beim Wachstum auf jeden Fall. Ich werde von mir mal wieder neue Fotos einstellen, wo man das sieht. Bei mir haben die Pflanzkörbe voller Lehm und mit 1-2 Düngekegelchen nur für eine Saison gereicht, jetzt in "freier" Erde abgedeckt mit Lehm geht es auch im zweiten Jahr besser . Ich war Ende Mai aber nicht dieser Meinung und sehr enntäuscht, da der Winter (Frost) und die lange Kälte dieses Jahr das Pflanzenwachstum arg hinausgezögert haben . Aktuell blüht gerade meine erste __ Schwanenblume, und ich habe erst seit zwei Wochen submerse Blätter vom __ Pfeilkraut. Beides sieht trotz der Frostschäden mittlerweile gesünder aus, als das Baumarktmaterial einige Wochen nach Pflanzung.
Das "Algenwachstum" wurde dadurch leider weniger gebremst als von mir erhofft. Mittlerweile habe ich meinen Rhythmus, einmal in der Woche (bei Sommerhitze auch zweimal) den Skimmer zu leeren (der ist dann übervoll !), die Ansaugung in der "Badewanne" zu reinigen, und die "ankernden" Algen am Teichrand abzukeschern. Letztere werden sich reduzieren, wenn meine letzte Anpflanzung mit zahlreichen Simsen (Werner sei Dank für seine schöne Auswahl) und anderen weniger anspruchsvollen Pflanzen erst mal in die Gänge gekommen ist. Das seit drei Jahren ansässige __ Wollgras macht's vor, und der Rest wird folgen.


----------

